# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  میتونم زیر 1500 کشوری ریاضی بیارم؟

## B-Rabbit

سلام دوستان خدا قوت..
سوالم رو هرجا میپرسم والا کسی نیست یه جوابی بهم بده  :Yahoo (21): 
فارغ ریاضی نظام جدیدم از تابستون شروع کردم به خوندن و متاسفانه قلق کنکورم ابان اومده دستم و با قدرت دارم شروع میکنم اما نمیدونم چرا همش فکر میکنم موفق نمیشم و هدفم اینکه رتبه زیر 1500 کشوری بیارم بنظرتون قابل دسترسه؟ پایه درسیم متوسطه و تعریفی نداره..
ممنون میشم جواب بدید  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mashtii

> سلام دوستان خدا قوت..
> سوالم رو هرجا میپرسم والا کسی نیست یه جوابی بهم بده 
> فارغ ریاضی نظام جدیدم از تابستون شروع کردم به خوندن و متاسفانه قلق کنکورم ابان اومده دستم و با قدرت دارم شروع میکنم اما نمیدونم چرا همش فکر میکنم موفق نمیشم و هدفم اینکه رتبه زیر 1500 کشوری بیارم بنظرتون قابل دسترسه؟ پایه درسیم متوسطه و تعریفی نداره..
> ممنون میشم جواب بدید


ااره حاجی میشه
رفیق من با سطح پایینتر از متوسط( تراز قلمش زیر ۶۰۰۰ بود) از اسفند خوند و ۳رقمی شد
ولی خوندا 
منظورم زیاد نیست پیوسته بودنه
با اعتماد بنفس باش مطمعن باش میشه

----------

